

The Era of “Proactive” Software - utkarsh_apoorva
http://blog.quicklyapp.co/the-era-of-proactive-software/

======
utkarsh_apoorva
Our belief in Almost-No-Interaction Design is what drives our product
development to a great extent. Its a bet we are taking. We welcome your
thoughts, criticisms and ideas.

